# Geometric Jigsaw



## Carter Johnson (4 Mar 2007)

In recent weeks, some of you folks have successfully cut some really great jigsaw puzzles. Here's an example of my style of cutting at the extreme. It's from a calendar of quilts.

There are perhaps only eight or so basic shapes in this puzzle, but the colors make it fun to cut and probably a real dilemma to put together (my wife hasn't done it yet). It measures just under a square foot, has just over 300 pieces, made from 5-ply poplar and took a little over five hours to cut. The result is quite tight. It can be picked up by any edge piece and waved in the air.

Pictured below are the front and back. Questions? Happy to help anytime.

Have phun.........Carter


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2007)

Gosh, Carter, you left some straight edges. You're getting soft :lol: .

It's very skilfull cutting but I'm not sure I'd find tackling a puzzle like that as satisfying as some of your other work. I much prefer the puzzles where you cut around images and turn them into pieces. There again, I'm more inclined to cut a puzzle than I am to solve one anyway.

Gill


----------



## StevieB (5 Mar 2007)

Hi Carter,

Excellent - I admire both the skill and deviousness of the cutting there  I do alot of jigsaws (putting them together I mean) and that definately looks like a real hard one to put together - the changes in colour and the colour line cutting mean there is nothing to help the solver - even putting the edge together first is not going to help with the inside.

Let us know how your wife gets on with it, but I reckon it will certainly be one of the harder ones she has done!

Steve.


----------



## chrispuzzle (5 Mar 2007)

Brilliant technique, Carter!

It must take nerves of steel to cut those colour lines over and over again on the squares and lozenges of the pattern. Just one false cut and it would be spoiled.

Chris


----------

